# Do rhinestone decals sell??? I don't see them anywhere is this good for me or bad?? I think good but not sure



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello I have recently ran into rhinestone decals here while learning how to do rhinestone shirts. They look amazing well in the videos and pics. I thinks they would be a hit. But I'm assuming these have been out for awhile right unless I'm wrong. In my city or some I look everywhere when I'm driving and have no seen one. Now to me I'm thinking jackpot but then I stop and think wait a minute maybe peopl are not liking them. 

I know I probably have to put it ou there to test out the waters but in your experiance us this a good seller for you??


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It may just be that nobody has seen them. They can also be put on other things besides cars. I have put them on glass and Tervis tumblers. They can be put on most any substrate that you can put decals on. Smooth non porous surfaces work.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

They sell! I just got done doing 40 of them for a cheer leading squad.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah I think I got a good shot. I have 3 kids in sports one in flag football, one in tackle football and one in cheer. Just. I want to mak a sample today if possibble


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you have the decal material? There is a special material that is used to make them.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Jean where are you getting your tervis tumblers . I need to do some dog troys and they would be great with decals on them


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an account with them. I will pm you shortly.


----------



## epichouse (Sep 30, 2008)

It really depends on the demographics of your country. For mine, the time and effort that is put into getting a custom rhinestone done onto a t-shirt is not worth the money that you will be getting.

Once I started a premium retail brand for rhinestone caps with swarovski crystal, sold each cap for like 80 bucks. Sold all in the end but I realised I make more in silk-screen printing alone. 

IMHO!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Jean. I have one sheet of stickon to test. 
Also this might be a dum. Question but what is a tumbler ? Lol sorry


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is a glass basically. The Tervis tumblers are double walled and have a lifetime warranty. Check out the website tervis.com. I guess you could call them an upscale go cup. They come in different sizes, colors, and have handles as an option, lids, and straws. All are ala carte items so you can make you own color combinations for teams, etc.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh I think starbucks sells them.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

You can turn a profit with them, but it's hard getting people to realize that they cost you almost as much to make as a shirt, but with more effort. It took me quite awhile to get people here to realize that they actually take time to make. And of course now they are available at the dollar stores so people really don't get it.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The dollar store ones are cheap rhinestones. You have to sell the custom angle. Team etc.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

wow at the dollar store.. i havent seen that, thats a bummer. and in with jean custom is the way to go. they cant get that for a dollar. i hope. lol i have been looking on ebay and on the net and havnt seem any for a dolllar! hum


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Of course they are. But as far as most people are concerned, a rhinestone is a rhinestone. I don't find that I sell any more customs than I do normal designs really unless I'm doing a school fundraiser or something like that.


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

People will only argue your price if you present your product as being cheap. You can buy tools at the dollar store but for people who care about the quality of their tools they would never use that as an argument. 

Person: "They sell these at the dollar store"

You: "So why are you standing at my booth go buy it at the dollar store. Oh wait you can't get them the way you want there you only have the selection they provide in the colors they do. Would you like to place an order? if not can you move aside so the person behind you wish cash in hand can buy my premium product while you shop at the dollar store." 

If you dont believe in your product nobody else will. You also have to position yourself at events with the right clients. If you are at an event where people are looking for deals and cheap stuff you will get the dollar store crowd. If you go somewhere that has custom crafts or other premium products where people expect to spend money you will get the crowd who wont question your price because they wouldnt be caught dead shopping at the dollar store.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

evean if they did know the difference, i still buy my batteries from the dollar store even though the name barnds are better or so they say lol.. 

curious what prices that you are selling our decals looks like they have to range from $15 -20 from what i have been seing and those are pretty small although like i stated havnt seem one inperson yet. the ones that matt from decal word is selling seem to look very nice but when i look at sizizie it seem very snall in size but that could be me im a big guy lol..


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

2STRONG said:


> evean if they did know the difference, i still buy my batteries from the dollar store even though the name barnds are better or so they say lol..
> 
> curious what prices that you are selling our decals looks like they have to range from $15 -20 from what i have been seing and those are pretty small although like i stated havnt seem one inperson yet. the ones that matt from decal word is selling seem to look very nice but when i look at sizizie it seem very snall in size but that could be me im a big guy lol..


But do you also shop at walmart? I am the same way I buy cheap batteries most of the time however there are times I buy good batteries when I am shooting video and need my monitors to last. I wouldnt have a rhinestone decal on my car or wear a rhinestone shirt but that doesnt mean they dont seel right? It is all about the client base and finding the right one as well as being able to convert the wrong ones or get them out of your way quickly so the right one can buy your product. I know people who refuse to shop at walmart for anything because its "trashy" yet I shop there all the time without any issues. Knockoffs have not put name brands out of business you just have to know who you are dealing with. It is also good to sell regular decals then you will have a cheaper product "if you dont want the higher priced rhinestone decal you can buy it in just white vinyl for a fraction of the cost"


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

good point AMG just like fundraisers the things they sell are pretty expensive but people know its a fundraiser so they still buy it last week they where selling a magnet that was pretty horible in design, quality was ok but no cutomization maybe 7x7 $20 hardley worth it but people still bought, thats why im thinking i have a good shot at the rhinestone decals and basic ones as well for that matter. im gonna email the team mom today and see if they will let me sell them this week it is our turn to sell items so maybe this will be my first crack at selling like a vendor no rhinestone decals though i dont have time to make a template and get supplys well i might but its one tue-thursday


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

You can learn a lot from failure when you try something but you cant learn anything from not even trying. Its great to get opinions from everyone but I have learned there are a lot of people out there that prefer not trying over failing. Im not one of those people I have lost money many times but learn tons and made my money back from what I learned. Just make quality products on time and you will make money. Anything you can do right there in front of someone and you will make money. Stick with round numbers like 5/10/20 if you can makes sales easy and fast. You can always figure out what you need to pay in taxes with a calculator after the event but people spend money easier with solid bills and if you your price includes tax they feel like they are getting a deal. Human psychology is a wonderful thing to pay attention to when selling products. In fact check out this video Simon Sinek: If You Don't Understand People, You Don't Understand Business on Vimeo I also bough his audio book and it has a ton of great insight into human psychology when people buy stuff.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks again, i have to admit i do fall in that catorory i have this past year to sell at a few vendors and i get the applications and for whtever reason i back down i guess the fear of rejection, of being that lonley stand that noone is at lol. or the famouse how much should i charge??? email was just sent so hopefull they let me sell, its only 2 hrs a day but its a start and there are about 10 tackle football team that practice there and about 6 flag teams and all the cheer squads so there is a decent amount of people at practice


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

oh yeah thanks for the link gonna watch right now


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

Here is the cool thing about doing stickers, rhinestones or tshirts on the spot... people like to watch so you dont have to worry about people not looking compared to people who just have premade products. Then from there just engage the people ask if they have question or whatever. Let them know you dont just do what is on display you have many other designs or can type up anything they want. You can even take blank display boards if you are doing stickers and make them as your setup process so then people see you cut, weed and apply the product. You just have to be the coolest guy in the crowd lol


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

lol true. i watched the video very good go me motivated this morning lol


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

Yes I watch it all the time just to remind me of why I do what I do, not how I do it. People are buying my and my brand not just what items or services I provide. They buy my customer service, my knowledge and my desire to really care that they are happy with what I give them. You can't get that at the dollar store.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Manny, get your butt out there and get that football and cheer business I run a Pop Warner league, 23 organizations in all, mostly ALL with several flag, tackle and cheer squads. I started small at first, just with a personal shirt with my son's names and numbers on them. Then I got their team to allow me to bling their logo. That was 3 years ago, and now, it's a guaranteed order from at least 90% of the teams for some kind of "bling" wear. Last year I started doing the decals, and this year really pushed them. The StickOns really helped because these folks don't want to mess up their vehicles, and those things can be removed with no damage to the paint. *But the most important thing to remember, is that those kids are always participating in some kind of sport on some team or another. IT DOESN'T STOP WITH FOOTBALL.*


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Allhamps. I'm gong to try and get it going. Hopefully they let me sell tomorrow and then it leads to more work. I just wish I could have some rhinestone decals to show I maybe able ti mL a couple by that time but that's it. But still have no artwork yet. Working on that today


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with slick,, go get em Manny!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup tryin to do my thing. A little disapointed that the team mom didn't even respond to my email hum not sure why. I know I got the right email I responded to Hera for the sale. But no response. Wif thinks I may have upset her because I was trying to make money off the team. That's her opinion she responded when I told her I was bringing drinks though lol so I am going to leave it. Season is almost over I'm concentrating on geting some more designs to offer. 

Thanks for the push guys.


----------

